# Scared of Dying?



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I am. Should I be? What does God say happens to you immediately after you die? I can't fathom being put in any box or cremated....I am clostrophobic (sp.) and can't stand the thought of being on fire...please ease my mind.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't worry. Paul says that death has no sting if we are living for Jesus Christ. Also, when you die, your body will not be conscious of anything. From dust we came and to dust we will return.

*Philippians 1:21*
For to me, to live _is_ Christ, and to die _is_ gain.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

V, I am not afraid of death, but I am afraid of how I might die. I think to be afraid is natural. Here is what the scriptures say of death. Remember the resurrection of Lazarus. Here is what Jesus compared death to. John 11:11-14 11â€¯He said these things, and after this he said to them: â€œLazâ€²aÂ·rus our friend has gone to rest, but I am journeying there to awaken him from sleep.â€ 12â€¯Therefore the disciples said to him: â€œLord, if he has gone to rest, he will get well.â€ 13â€¯Jesus had spoken, however, about his death. But they imagined he was speaking about taking rest in sleep. 14â€¯At that time, therefore, Jesus said to them outspokenly: â€œLazâ€²aÂ·rus has died,

Jesus compared death to sleep. Also look at John 11:43 43â€¯And when he had said these things, he cried out with a loud voice: â€œLazâ€²aÂ·rus, come on out!â€

Notice he did not say "come on down" as if Lazarus was in heaven, or "come on up" as if Lazarus was in hell, he said "come on out" because "Lazarus" was asleep in his tomb.

As Fish pointed out you will not be conscious of anything. Do not be afraid of burning in hell, because hell, like hades and sheol are nothing but the symbolic grave of mankind. If you bring your life into harmony with God's will, you can look forward to the resurrection.

It will be like being in a deep sleep. If you are really sleeping good, in a very deep sleep, are you conscious of anything? No.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Lord, I wanna go to heaven but I don't wanna die. It has a name, "Thanatophia." I remember as a youngster being mortified by it, but I no longer have that fear.

We have to be changed to get there...from the physical to the spiritual body...so we have to die first. Unless we are that generation that Paul talked about in 1 Corinthian 15:51. Only time will tell but the important thing is to have faith in Yeshua...Jesus as we know Him.

I remember the death of a loved one....talking about "bright." Then her final words, "I want Jesus" was said twice.

Don't dwell on death, try to stay healthy but our time will come soon enough.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Correction: Thanatophobia


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*To You All...*

thanks for your views....and kind words.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm with Jim, death I have no problems with... dying.. scares the Hades out of me. Being human, we have pain, and pain is what I am scared of....


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

You know as much as we go to church and study and discuss the Bible, it all boils down to "what happens when we die?". No one can say for sure, just like noe one can prove that there is a GOD or Jesus was sent to die for us. These are things we have to beleive in out heart and soul. The truth is we do not know for sure what it will be like. That is where our faith comes in. Although I do not want to die today, I have a hard time waiting to meet GOD and Jesus face to face. No more if and buts, I beleive that when I die I WILL see for myself the glory and majesty of my GOD and Saviour. 

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am not. When I was young I use to say I wanted to live forever, with Jesus Christ there is eternal life.

I guess now, with Jesus, I get what I want.

BTW,Great post.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Read the first hand account "90 minutes in Heaven" it was reassuring for me - and a great story of Gods purpose in our lives.


----------

